# Hello! R/C Warbird Enthusiast...



## Bryan McLarty (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello!
I just found this forum and was delighted to see so many with similar interests to my own. I am currently (2013) the President of Wings Miniature Aircraft Society (WINGSMAS) in Lubbock, TX. We are a small group of radio controlled aircraft modelers, supported by the Academy of Model Aeronautics, District VIII. Our club website is WINGSMAS. 

For the last six years, we have hosted an event called West Texas Warbirds (WTW). The event website is WTW. I was the original creator and have been the contest director for WTW since its inception. This event serves to celebrate the rich heritage of military aviation and welcomes participation of any and all R/C military model aircraft in campaign colors and markings.

This site and it's members could be a valuable resouce to modelers looking for scale detail documantation and factual knowledge about a vast number of model aircraft subjects. I look forward to interacting with many of you and welcome any oportunity to help those who need assistance.

With my sincere thanks,

Bryan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard Bryan.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome. The last R/C I had went into the ground at about 500 scale MPH. Compressibility, I believe they call it. Anyways, if I were in Texas I'd stop in to see how it should be done.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bryan, from down under..


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! We have a lot of Texas members here!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the site from another Texan.

The last R/C plane I had flew for about 20 seconds before it kamakazee'd into a light pole. All I could do was laugh because I wasn't going to cry! LOL


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2013)

I should have said we have members from Texas here but no Cowgurl fans.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome from England, which is very similar to Texas, apart from the land being different, lack of sun, different language, no big hats, and not so many cows - or oil.


----------



## Bryan McLarty (Jan 8, 2013)

...and the boots. Don't forget the boots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lubbock? Why did Buddy Holly pop into my head? 

Welcome to the Happy Pill Academy mate!


----------



## Xjrtaz (Feb 26, 2013)

Belated welcome buddy, I have the greatest of respect for you RC modellers.
I was recently contacted by a guy called Tom Bukaty who is moddeling a P47 `M' as flown by my father during WW2 and he is entering it in a big competition in Lakeland Florida which is called the Top Gun invitational tournament, maybe you know it?? the jug has a 105" wingspan so is a little on the small side...!!!

anyway, great to talk

Krys


----------

